# on George's Apple recipe, can you use cider?



## kylandsales.com (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.finevinewines.com/Apple_Juice_Recipe.htm

on this recipe, can you use Cider? or is that another recipe?

thanks!!!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 17, 2009)

You should be able to substitute one for the other since they are pretty much the same. Be sure the cider doesn't have any preservatives added and it should work the same.


----------

